# Heidi - Girl of the alps



## roady (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

If you are the 90's person, you must have watched Heidi cartoon series on CN. Now that it's not there anymore, does anyone know of any website/place/whatever from where I can buy the DVD? It was a damn good classic cartoon series and my cousins want to watch it. There are episodes on the web but NONE in English. So if anyone knows of any good source with english dubbed or even subtitles included for the entire 52 episodes, please share the information!

FYI: Heidi, Girl of the Alps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rak2410 (Nov 3, 2014)

roady said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you are the 90's person, you must have watched Heidi cartoon series on CN. Now that it's not there anymore, does anyone know of any website/place/whatever from where I can buy the DVD? It was a damn good classic cartoon series and my cousins want to watch it. There are episodes on the web but NONE in English. So if anyone knows of any good source with english dubbed or even subtitles included for the entire 52 episodes, please share the information!
> 
> FYI: Heidi, Girl of the Alps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Even i was looking for this  
I found it here which is the original japanese version with english subs .. its still damn good 
"*kissanime.com/Anime/Heidi-Girl-of-the-Alps"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

roady said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> If you are the 90's person, you must have watched Heidi cartoon series on CN. Now that it's not there anymore, does anyone know of any website/place/whatever from where I can buy the DVD? It was a damn good classic cartoon series and my cousins want to watch it. There are episodes on the web but NONE in English. So if anyone knows of any good source with english dubbed or even subtitles included for the entire 52 episodes, please share the information!
> 
> FYI: Heidi, Girl of the Alps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



its not a cartoon, its Anime


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2014)

Holy crap, I almost forgot about this anime.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

*Heidi! * The girl who belongs to the Mountains! Taken by her aunt to the Alps to her grandfather's home. Where he meets Peter, a shepherd and his goats. Heidi also meets many other people in next few years who will be vital to her understanding of the world. Heidi goes on an adventure where she forms a relationship with the Alps.

I still remember when I first saw Heidi on cartoon network MANY years ago, I fall in love with the character. Her innocence and love for everyone was something I felt deeply enchanted to. I explored the mountains with her. Her departure from the mountains and the deep sorrow that came with it. And the rejoice of her meeting with her grandpa after a long while. The show aired two times on Cartoon Network. And I watched the reruns again and with the same enthusiasm.

I liked the series so much that I started to write it myself on a notebook. I thought maybe I can convert this 'cartoon' into a book. I also arranged a picture of Heidi cut from a newspaper TV show listing section. Later I came to know that the Series was based on Johanna Spyri's book. It was then that I stopped writing. Still have few pages of it written and can post its pic if someone's interested. 

In retrospect that was my First Anime! Feels good to have started watching anime with this series. Although I watched it in dub. It took me a while to get the episodes but now I have the anime in its original language! Thanks roady to create this thread and to make me feel nostalgic all over again!


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2014)

GGGGGGRAAAAANDPAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I liked the series so much that I started to write it myself on a notebook. I thought maybe I can convert this 'cartoon' into a book. I also arranged a picture of Heidi cut from a newspaper TV show listing section. Later I came to know that the Series was based on Johanna Spyri's book. It was then that I stopped writing. Still have few pages of it written and can post its pic if someone's interested.



post it here


----------



## 10 numberi (Nov 5, 2014)

Aha.. Aha..
Aha.. Aha..
Kilimanjaro Ladki Parvat Ki Yaaro
Isska Roop Nihaaro Yaaro Yaaro
Aha.. Aha..
Aha.. Aha..
Mohenjo Daro Issko Dil Mein Utaaro
Jungle Jungle Pukaro Yaaro Yaaro
Aha.. Aha..
Aha.. Aha..


Rajni sir is also a fan of the series.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Aha.. Aha..
> Aha.. Aha..
> Kilimanjaro Ladki Parvat Ki Yaaro
> Isska Roop Nihaaro Yaaro Yaaro
> ...



^^ WTF was that? What is the source of this poem?


----------



## Shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ WTF was that? What is the source of this poem?



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJhGbEeqvnc


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 5, 2014)

I was born in the 90's. Then why haven't I heard of this anime? When was this aired on CN?


----------



## Shah (Nov 5, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I was born in the 90's. Then why haven't I heard of this anime? When was this aired on CN?



Somewhere in early 2000s, I guess.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I was born in the 90's. Then why haven't I heard of this anime? When was this aired on CN?


No english version available worldwide: Heidi, Girl of the Alps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I knew this anyway, I had been searching for the series for a very long time. A guy was running a project where he was converting them to english one by one, last I saw he went to 13 I think, I need to search for it again, but as far as I remember he stopped or just gave up.

Last hope is to search if anyone ever recorded them in India using a TV Tuner card. Maybe we can put the audio in one of the hq japanese videos available and make do. But back then computer penetration was very low and the anime culture did not set in, so chances are again very low.

Heidi and Ninja robots are two series I'll pay handsomely to get my hands on, I found only the first half of Ninja robots in english, the second half is lost like Heidi.

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> Somewhere in early 2000s, I guess.


2001 according to wikipedia.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Its very odd that its not available considering the legendary animator who made, it, most of his work are world famous and can be found all over the net: Hayao Miyazaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I was able to find the series in its Original language. And Subbed in English. I think it's more than fine since Anime's are meant to be watched in original language.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, I was able to find the series in its Original language. And Subbed in English. I think it's more than fine since Anime's are meant to be watched in original language.


I'd agree in most cases but Heidi was different. It had excellent voice acting. Also people might argue but somehow for me, the emotions do not come through subtitles. If I cannot watch the characters when reading subtitles I miss the emotions.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'd agree in most cases but Heidi was different. It had excellent voice acting. Also people might argue but somehow for me, the emotions do not come through subtitles. If I cannot watch the characters when reading subtitles I miss the emotions.



Well, I watched the original and re-runs in English dubbed only. So I would do appreciate if I can find an English dubbed version.

Btw, Cartoon Network must have the original prints of Heidi. 

In similar way, Sab TB must have the original print of Captain Vyom, which I so desperately want! There must be a way to buy the discs from them! Anyone have any relative in Media company?


----------



## RBX (Nov 5, 2014)

The version on BakaBT has even German and Spanish in addition to Japanese, but surprisingly no English audio.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 5, 2014)

i have acquired a Spanish dub from the sea, couldn't find a decent original version before.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

Shah said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJhGbEeqvnc


 That video was funny but didn't warrant a mention here. -_-


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 18, 2014)

i searched for the book a lot and found it, read it in just 3 days. awesome story and great character..

book is a must read 

Buy Heidi (Collins Classics) Book Online at Low Prices in India | Heidi (Collins Classics) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

Buy Heidi (Puffin Classics) Book Online at Low Prices in India | Heidi (Puffin Classics) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2015)

*OMG! This is just amazing!*

Heidi movie is in Post-Production!

*Movie teaser trailer: *



*Heidi with Grandfather:*



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10603625_1472769369640419_6301828388606203201_n.jpg?oh=a508b01002d137a5edbdf506d93ec15a&oe=5535A6AE&__gda__=1432469758_2c174597214f4493ea5f3653a750454d




*Heidi with Clara:*



Spoiler



*de.web.img1.acsta.net/pictures/14/10/02/11/13/104773.jpg



Movie Imdb link: Heidi (2015) - IMDb


----------



## roady (Sep 17, 2015)

...And fast forward to 2015. 

PS: I still haven't got my hands on a proper Heidi collection yet.  Any one with any information on the same? 

The movie looks promising though :O


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

roady said:


> ...And fast forward to 2015.
> 
> PS: I still haven't got my hands on a proper Heidi collection yet.  Any one with any information on the same?
> 
> The movie looks promising though :O


English dub never got released in Media. If I had lots of money I'd send some henchmen to Cartoon Network office and loot the film rolls if they still had them. Anyway......


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2015)

[MENTION=140168]roady[/MENTION]: Damn it man... buy the book already. From flipkart or from Amazon.
Digital edition in pdf form is available online easily.

Also, its still few months before Heidi movie gets released!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

Loved the anime show on carton network


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

Any similar such anime


----------



## roady (Sep 18, 2015)

Update: Finally got my hands on japanese version along with english subs. Not bad I'd say. Guess i'll watch too along with my cuz


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

roady said:


> Update: Finally got my hands on japanese version along with english subs. Not bad I'd say. Guess i'll watch too along with my cuz


Share the link. Couldn't find a decent one myself.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

roady said:


> Update: Finally got my hands on japanese version along with english subs. Not bad I'd say. Guess i'll watch too along with my cuz


Pm the link to [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] or me, we'll share it among ourselves.


----------



## roady (Sep 19, 2015)

Done. [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - your message box is full.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

roady said:


> Done. [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - your message box is full.


Sorry, fixed.


----------



## roady (Sep 22, 2015)

Who would have thought we'd have a goldmine right here 

*www.youtube.com/user/shahriarmaher/videos

This should complete the thread.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the playlist.
This thread ain't even close to be completed. The Heidi movie is still coming.


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

roady said:


> Who would have thought we'd have a goldmine right here
> 
> *www.youtube.com/user/shahriarmaher/videos
> 
> This should complete the thread.



Time to fire up freemake.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2015)

Downloaded 42 eps last night, the last few will be done by tomorrow


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> Time to fire up freemake.



So I used Freemake to download all the episodes of Heidi. Though I do have to complain about this software which you used to do it.
When I installed Freemake it also installed some service called CaptureLibService which use to take more than 95% of CPU at every system boot, rendering the system unusable, until I stop the service.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Hh3Donc.jpg



I have now removed the software.


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I used Freemake to download all the episodes of Heidi. Though I do have to complain about this software which you used to do it.
> When I installed Freemake it also installed some service called CaptureLibService which use to take more than 95% of CPU at every system boot, rendering the system unusable, until I stop the service.
> 
> 
> ...



Weird. I didn't get any service like that. Was there any option to automatically download stuff? I'll check once more tonight. Even if there was a service I probably disabled it from services. The reason I use this software because it remembers the folder location. So if you download 30 videos one day and fire it the second day it'll skip the previous files. It can pause and download 4k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2015)

what do you mean by gold mine, i have seen Heidi animation movie, which was taken from a video cassette, very poor quality.

I have the physical copy and soft copy of the book, wish some body make a good movie on this story, 

in the book when the Doctor finds Heidi in night in sleep walk, i cried at that time and felt just like Heidi.

its a very true innocent character

- - - Updated - - -

*www.theguardian.com/film/2015/aug/14/swiss-literary-heroine-heidi-set-for-new-film-trilogy

an Indian company also producing Trilogy of Heidi movie, and one German version is also ready to release in December2015 .


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like it's a good year for Heidi!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2015)

i did not have cable tv in the 2000s. :\

i managed to get sneak peaks at CN at friends' houses.


----------

